# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Peticija Europskome Parlamentu

## sophisticat

:Very Happy: Pozdrav svim forumasicama!

Evo prilike da date svoj glas za jednu veeeliku stvar, promjenu, globalni pomak,nazovite kako god hocete.
Radi se o online peticiji koju je "ozivila" organizacija Human rights in childbirth ( onima koji su bili ove godine u svibnju na Konferenciji je doobro poznata, a i Roda je o tome pisala) a moja malenkost ju je prevela na hrvatski jezik. Ja sam ju potpisala jucer kad je i postavljena na  www.change.org.
Ako ste pogledali film Freedom for birth, nadam se da vas entuzijazam i zelja da nesto promijenite, pa i na ovaj nacin dajuci svoj glas, jos drze i da ste motivirane....pa mozda zelite i vi potpisati....evo link : http://www.change.org/petitions/povr...skrbi-u-europi. Inace, ako ima pitanja, slobodno mi se javite. Svaki prijedlog, zelja, komentar cu uzeti u obzir! Jette Aaroe Clausen, jedna od aktivistica u organizaciji HRiC, koja je i napisala tekst peticije, povezala se sa volonterima i tako je ova Peticija prevedena na 10 svjetskih jezika, medju kojima je i nas :Very Happy: 

Ucinimo svijet boljim! Majke to zasluzuju!!!
H V A L A!!!

----------


## sophisticat

Drage forumasice!
Podizem ovaj post!
Nasa peticija treba jos vasih glasova ( potpisa), tocnije jos 96 glasova! 
Stvari ce se promijeniti ako se aktiviramo i onda ce ova Peticija otici Europskome Parlamentu!
Potpisite i promijenimo zajedno situaciju na podrucju majcinske skrbi.
Hvala jos jednom!

----------


## ekoi

evo, mi smo podržale i potpisale! to je najmanje što možemo učiniti  :Smile:  sretno dalje!

----------

